# Puma Robot



## obied allah (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم انا عايز حد يجيب معادلات البوما روبوت وازاى ادخلها على الماتلاب


----------



## obied allah (13 مايو 2011)

ايه يا جماعة محدش هيفيدنى انا محتاجه ضرورى


----------



## engrr (17 مايو 2011)

لو سمحتم حد يعرف ازاى اوصل موبايل نوكيا بالكمبيوتر serial عشان اكتب at command


----------



## عاشق الرحمن (23 مايو 2011)

ريح نفسك خلاص خلصت الظاهر محدش بياخد الكورس ده غيرنا كل سنة وانتوا طيبيين


----------



## Ali alYacoub (5 يونيو 2011)

It is not easy to write them all her but this in this page u will find them
http://www.scribd.com/doc/29166014/PUMA-Robot


----------



## عزيز العراقي (1 أغسطس 2011)

نعم اخي العزيز انا استطيع وبسهوله ادخال معادلة الوبوت بوما في الماتلاب يمكنك عم ل ذلك بسهولة

انا مستعد للمساعده


----------

